# Photo Shoot Ends Tragically.....



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

A model during a photo shoot was killed by a train; sad, but totally preventable....

http://elitedaily.com/news/model-fredzania-thompson-killed-by-train/1827087/


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> sad, but totally preventable....


You said it. What a shame.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Stay off the tracks! What a shame.
A neighbor of a good friend of mine had a small boy who was missing an arm. He lost it playing on the tracks. They are lucky he's alive.


----------

